# Front loaders and dipers



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok the DS (or somewhat dear) moved home with pregnant GF. They are talking cloth diapers (been there done that... all t-shirts got spitup on)

Anyway I use to take the pail to washer pour it in do the final rinse and spin. Then a wash. So the other day I was soaking some material and tried doing the final rinse. Stupid  machine did not like that and didn't unlock after. So I didn't get to check it before running a full wash. But it got me thinking how will this thing deal with cloth diapers.

Honestly new is not better if I had known all of this I never ever ever would have alowed that machine in the house. It cant deal with lint long hair gets tangled in it and forget pet hair!! Sorry but I dont like it.

So I'm sure someone out there has dealt with this already. Ideas comments or sujestions. Unfortunately it can't involve a new machine.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

On my front loader you can rinse and spin. I don't know why you couldn't check before the new cycle ?? I like my front loader due to not using much water for a load of laundry but there are some things I don't like. If anything is between the door..even like a hair..it will leak from the front. Don't know if I would actually purchase another font loader. You can't actually soak things like diapers..Now my wringer washer would work well for diapers as you can control the time on it..But..perhaps that would make son and GF move out..??..hmm..now maybe that is an idea !!


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Frontloaders aren't ideal for cloth diapers, but it can be done successfully. Personally, I would avoid fitted or All-in-one diapers with a frontloader, and stick to flats, prefolds or pockets. Since these machines use less water, it is easier to get the diapers clean when there aren't a bunch of layers of fabric sewn together, or elastic holding the fabric bunched up.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sure DS and his girlfriend will work this out, since _they_ will be washing the diapers. They need to talk to other parents in whatever new baby group they are in and find out the best way to do this.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Maura said:


> I'm sure DS and his girlfriend will work this out, since _they_ will be washing the diapers. They need to talk to other parents in whatever new baby group they are in and find out the best way to do this.


Thanks Maura I got the same talking to IRL last night. 

And yes they will be washing the diapers. As near as I can figure they aren't in any group. Sometimes I'm not even sure I like the girlfriend. It's a weird situation. I'm trying not to be take for a ride but I also don't want a war. So I try to smile and remind myself they are adults. Age wise at least. Right now I have so meny worries about it all stress is beyond high. They have killed my budget and every plan I had since January. There is something off in all of this. 

But in the end all said and done I do love my son and am looking forward to a grandson


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You are wise to be a good mother-in-law. You may one day be raising said grandchild. In any event, you want to be able to visit him in the future.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Maura said:


> You are wise to be a good mother-in-law. You may one day be raising said grandchild. In any event, you want to be able to visit him in the future.



Thank you I'm trying... 

I want to see him lots he is my first grandbaby  I'm getting so excitted


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

housewife said:


> Honestly new is not better if I had known all of this I never ever ever would have alowed that machine in the house. It cant deal with lint long hair gets tangled in it and forget pet hair!! Sorry but I dont like it.


It's not just the top loaders...

I don't have a front loader but I do have a new Samsuck top loader and it just barely swishes the clothes around! It cannot even get mascara out of a wash cloth...and I use easily dissolve type. I cannot believe they get good reviews but I've decided they come from younger people who have not experienced what a "good" washing machine is supposed to do. These new washers just don't wash well at all.

Give me back my almond 1983 Montgomery Ward washer with the lint basket!!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

BanTam said:


> It's not just the top loaders...
> 
> I don't have a front loader but I do have a new Samsuck top loader and it just barely swishes the clothes around! It cannot even get mascara out of a wash cloth...and I use easily dissolve type. I cannot believe they get good reviews but I've decided they come from younger people who have not experienced what a "good" washing machine is supposed to do. These new washers just don't wash well at all.
> 
> Give me back my almond 1983 Montgomery Ward washer with the lint basket!!


Oh I hear you. We bought a heavy duty matag jan 1990, just before our first was born. We replaced it with this anoying thing 4 years ago. Hind sight and all that but really wish we had fixed the old one. It cleaned and had a lint trap. I really miss my lint trap!! 

LOL now I sound really whiny!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a love/hate relationship with my HE washer. I like that its super capacity, will hold 2 loads of a "normal" size washer. The clothes come out dryer, as it spins really well. But this thing has to be cleaned all the time!!! I take a rag and wipe all around under the rubber rims that seal the door. ACK!!! Its disgusting what comes out of there! The rag is all dark gray and has hair and leaves and gunk. I HATE this part of it. I wouldn't want cloth diapers washed in it, because of this. They would have to be prewashed in a bucket REALLY WELL before I'd want them in my washer. I'm not an overly ICK kind of person, and have had kids in cloth diapers before. But NOT with an HE washer. IF I were pushed to, I'd run an empty load of hot water and bleach through it before I washed anything else, and clean it thoroughly under the rim with a bleach rag every time. I understand your concern about it.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Kids were long out of diapers when I upgraded to a front-loading washing machine, but still remember my diaper-laundering routine well, using my old top-loader.

Carry plastic diaper pail downstairs to the laundry room, dump pail into washing machine, select the quick spin-cycle and spin diapers free of any leftover wetness, add detergent, select hot water wash (had an option on my old washing machine specifically for diapers), close lid.

When wash-cycle was complete, empty diapers from washing machine, pin on outdoor line to dry. When laundering diapers in the winter/colder months of the year, I often folded the diapers in the laundry room before bringing them upstairs.

Absolutely loathed not having a stack of freshly folded didies ready-at-hand (on top of the baby dresser beside the crib) at change-time. You'd think I was committing a crime when I took a few extra seconds to fold a fresh diaper when changing someone's pants. Dear kids (when younger) would wail at the top of their lungs while laying in their cribs with their rubber pants pulled down around their ankles, kicking and bicycling their legs back and forth 100 mph!

Much preferred diapering an older child to a younger. At least with an older child they'd lay still for you, and if they didn't, you could tell them, "you're going to get pricked with a pin". That was usually enough to get my kids attention. More than one of my kids experienced the business end of a diaper pin at change-time, and all were quick learners. Just once for each of them is all it took. They quickly learned to lay still when pants were being changed.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

housewife said:


> Ok the DS (or somewhat dear) moved home with pregnant GF. They are talking cloth diapers (been there done that... all t-shirts got spitup on)
> 
> Anyway I use to take the pail to washer pour it in do the final rinse and spin. Then a wash. So the other day I was soaking some material and tried doing the final rinse. Stupid  machine did not like that and didn't unlock after. So I didn't get to check it before running a full wash. But it got me thinking how will this thing deal with cloth diapers.
> 
> ...



I have an old wringer washer I can let you have cheap. It is fifty years old, only been used on the weekends.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have an old wringer washer I can let you have cheap. It is fifty years old, only been used on the weekends.


Loved those old wringer washing machines!

Extra care needed to be exercised when running items with buttons and zippers through the rollers.


----------

